# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  *¨¨¨¨¨¨*just One Word*¨¨¨¨¨¨*

## Miss_Sweet

EIk aur game  :Big Grin:  Very simple and interesting  :Smile:  
Karna yeh hai ke...just one word in the reply of one word...JUST ONE!

example...maine kaha "hey"
to doosre ne kaha "hello"

ok i begin..

SALAM  :Big Grin:

----------


## manni9

Kuda-Hafiz  :wink:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

NO GHALAT! SALAM KA WORD HAI WSALAM1 :x

----------


## Ash

wasalam

----------


## manni9

oops.
Sörry.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

good

----------


## Ash

what ?

----------


## Miss_Sweet

nuffin

----------


## zeeast

ahaan...

----------


## Miss_Sweet

jihaan

----------


## syeda

ok

----------


## manni9

just gud!!!!
just ok!!!!
i thougt u willl right the Best...


thx

----------


## syeda

phir se galat fehmi  :Big Grin:  ..ye ap ko nahi mughe kaha ja raha tha..lolzzz

----------


## manni9

i made a boo booo kya??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

yes a big one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## syeda

lolz

----------


## manni9

koi baath nahi bade bade forums per chooti chooti baaten tou ho jati hain

----------


## Miss_Sweet

haha

----------


## syeda

hi

----------


## Qambar

dog

My foot

----------


## manni9

Big-Foot
hahaha

----------


## syeda

wat??

----------


## manni9

nothing
 :Wink:

----------


## syeda

phir?

----------


## manni9

phur!!

----------


## syeda

kon??

----------


## manni9

ice-cream

----------


## syeda

falvour??

----------


## manni9

Kirch-Kuark

Cherry kuark

----------


## syeda

wat?? ye konse flav hein??

----------


## manni9

okay Cherry
with Kuark(an Italian cheez)

----------


## syeda

cheez?? dont like

----------


## manni9

chease Paneer

well it's really very very tasty U know i can make loooots of Ice-creams my self,but only Italian

----------


## Miss_Sweet

salam

----------


## manni9

w-Salam

----------


## Miss_Sweet

wazzup?

----------


## manni9

bomb!!!

----------


## Miss_Sweet

where?

----------


## manni9

Löndon

----------


## Miss_Sweet

achaa

----------


## manni9

yop

----------


## Miss_Sweet

ok

----------

